# Magazines in Madrid



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is going to test the powers of the forum.
I've been asked by a friend to see if anyone knows where she might be able to buy the magazines *Red* and _*Easy Living*_ in Madrid...
They used to have some magazines in Booksellers. Anybody know if they still do??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My powers are limited to Málaga LOL!!! Sorry 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My powers are limited to Málaga LOL!!! Sorry
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, she's pretty keen, but I don't think the 600km trip is worth it myself!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yeah, she's pretty keen, but I don't think the 600km trip is worth it myself!!


Do they not do overseas subscriptions, PW? If not, perhaps she could ask her local friendly libreria to get them in for her - mine will if I wish - of course then it's a little more pricey for them, but......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Do they not do overseas subscriptions, PW? If not, perhaps she could ask her local friendly libreria to get them in for her - mine will if I wish - of course then it's a little more pricey for them, but......


Yes, they probably do have subscriptions, but I think there's a bit of a "husband problem" if you know what I mean. It's different to spend 5€ cash than to see a bill for a years' subscription...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, they probably do have subscriptions, but I think there's a bit of a "husband problem" if you know what I mean. It's different to spend 5€ cash than to see a bill for a years' subscription...


Ah, I see. Say no more. The upside of subscriptions though (esp. for a year's worth) is that often large discounts are available. Cheaper in the long run


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Google "english bookshop madrid"


----------

